

Three Wise Monkeys: a plain speaking, easy to read, open source NDA - michaelrkn
http://stuffandnonsense.co.uk/projects/three-wise-monkeys/

======
michaelrkn
you might also enjoy Contract Killer, an open-source contract for web
designers and developers: <http://stuffandnonsense.co.uk/projects/contract-
killer/>

